# Best wheel/tire combo for 2013 X3 35i Msport



## Jen4BMW (May 28, 2012)

Hi All,
I live in Minnesota soon to be the land of 10,000 frozen lakes and could use some wheel/tire buying advice from Gary and fellow X3 owners who can speak from 1st hand experience. Thinking I'll go the tire rack route since the dealership just quoted me $3500 for some winter wheels and tires.

MY Max budget is $1500-$2000.

My top priorities are handling and emergency braking in frozen, wet, icy road conditions. Good snow traction a plus so long as it doesn't come at the expense of a smooth relatively quit ride. Thinking 18 inch wheels that can handle MN potholes is essential. Does anything come to mind good or bad from personal experience?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## E36toF30 (Feb 13, 2012)

For Minnesota I would recommend the Bridgestone Blizzak WS70. This is the newest Blizzak studless ice and snow tire, and is great for driving on snow and ice. Wheels are kind of a matter of preference. I would recommend you go to www.tirerack.com and see what they have that will fit your X3:

- When you get to the site, put in your vehicle (year, model, M sport package, etc.)
- Hit the "Winter" button below that. 
- Hit the link that says "18" Packages". 
- Select the Blizzak WS 70 for the tires
- It will then present you with a list of wheels that will fit. Just find some on there that you like.

Also, it says you can add tire pressure monitor sensors and have them installed (plus have the tires mounted and balanced) for an additional $211, which you'll probably want to do. Otherwise, the iDrive will complain that it can't find the sensors and there will probably be a light lit on the dash all the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

E36toF30 said:


> For Minnesota I would recommend the Bridgestone Blizzak WS70. This is the newest Blizzak studless ice and snow tire, and is great for driving on snow and ice. Wheels are kind of a matter of preference. I would recommend you go to www.tirerack.com and see what they have that will fit your X3:
> 
> - When you get to the site, put in your vehicle (year, model, M sport package, etc.)
> - Hit the "Winter" button below that.
> ...


+1 Spot on.


----------



## KillnTime (Jan 24, 2006)

Are the WS70s run flat? It still seems like the selection of run flats is very limited. Given that the X3 is my wife's car and she uses it to drive across the state to visit her parents and our kids at school, I really want her to have run flats. Suggestions?


----------



## E36toF30 (Feb 13, 2012)

WS70 are not run flat. Your options for winter run flat tires are pretty limited, especially in the size you need (245 50R18 probably). Tirerack.com shows three options:

Michelin Pilot Alpin PA2 ZP
Pirelli Winter Carving Edge Run Flat
Pirelli Winter Sottozero Serie II Run Flat

None of those have reviews on Tirerack (almost no one buys winter run flats), but I would guess the Pirelli Winter Carving Edge will give the best snow/ice traction, seeing as the other two are performance winter tires (which give up some snow/ice traction for better dry traction and handling).


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The above post is accurate.


----------

